# Vet recommendations near Nimes?



## jaycey001 (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi all,

Well I am nursing the van back up from Granada and need a vets en route - we are on our way to Perpignan tomorrow and then Nimes and need a vets for pet passport.

Does anyone have any recommendations, preferably close to an Aire so I can walk rather than drive.
I know is there was a link to lots of vets somewhere but can not find it...

Many thanks
James


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 21, 2017)

This is the thread you're after:

https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/motorhome-chat/58399-recommended-vets-europe.html


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Aug 21, 2017)

one in Montpellier
Travel International Vets | PetPlanet.co.uk


----------



## runnach (Aug 21, 2017)

A quick reminder make sure relevant papers are signed, And any manual corrections signed too, French vets further away are less familiar with the system and those that are rarely grasp how serious the British Authorities treat Pet Passport

Channa


----------



## Keithchesterfield (Aug 22, 2017)

Let me know which Vet you use, and any helpful info, and I'll add it to the Google Map.

:dog:  :dog:  :dog:  :dog:


----------



## jaycey001 (Aug 26, 2017)

Keithchesterfield said:


> Let me know which Vet you use, and any helpful info, and I'll add it to the Google Map.
> 
> :dog:  :dog:  :dog:  :dog:



Hi 

We actually stopped in Le Boulou near Perpignan at a nice little Aire 5 mins walk into the town. Went for a wonder and found a vets so thought we would give it a try - the receptionist and vet spoke perfect English and we had an appointment there and then. No appointments necessary, just a walk in service and everything was filled out correctly. Cost 40 Euro which was a but steep but probably about right. From there we were 3 days drive back to Calais...  Couldn't have gone much smoother  

Thanks for links, they are now saved on my phone for next trip


----------



## Keithchesterfield (Aug 27, 2017)

Do you have an address for the Boulou Vet or is there only one in the village?


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 27, 2017)

If you go to a local Tourist Office they will phone a number of vets for a quote (these vary a great deal)  They need to know the breed the weight of the dog and whether it will take the drug orally.


----------



## jaycey001 (Aug 27, 2017)

Keithchesterfield said:


> Do you have an address for the Boulou Vet or is there only one in the village?



Address is: 
29 Rue des Pyrénées, 66160 Le Boulou, France

They treated the dog using injection and as said before excellent English and very helpful with walk in appointments.


----------

